# Tri-Tronics Pro Control Remote Release system



## Sally Ann Earl-Costello (Dec 31, 2003)

Anybody know anything about the 3 sounds this unit is said to have? Can't find anything on the TT website. First came across the notation re. sounds while looking at electronics and launchers on the gundogsonline.com website.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I just had a little trouble with one of mine and was reading through the instructions. I have always used the duck sound which is sort of like a long drawn out beep. The instructions say that the other other sounds are multi-tone, which from what I remember are simply multiple drawn out beeps. It said the multi tone sounds may be better for hearing from longer distances, or helping the dog distinguish between gun stations. 

I use the single tone sound all of the time. For instance, if the marks are tight and my dog is focusing on the wrong gun station, the beep gets his attention. I have never used it to call his attention back to a missed mark, but I guess it can be used for that also. Let me know if you want to know anything else.


----------



## Sally Ann Earl-Costello (Dec 31, 2003)

ThanksDL! Not at all what one would expect from the TT write up I read. Buzzes and beeps may be fine, but not a "quack" or "hey hey."
Thanks-
Sally Ann


----------

